
Viewing source on a Twitter profile only returns two lines of code - adenta
view-source:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;elonmusk
======
ryanpetrich
Content changes based on whether a cookie is set. The network panel of your
browser's inspector shows the actual page source.

